# brute frame work help



## foremud21 (Aug 16, 2011)

i bought this bike used recently and didnt notice the lean when i looked at it but after further inspection the front-right, upper-rear a arm bracket that connects to the frame is slightly beant geaving a major lean to the tire. 

What kind of place would i have to go to that can fix this? and any ideas on how much it will run me? its not a major bend its very slight, but bring the a arm toward the diff just enough that the tire is at a horrible lean


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I would get any bushing problems fixed first then take it to...any frame shop. They get the specs, jig & straighten it. Beef it back up there too. But their alignment equipment may need loose parts replaced first to get the caster & camber set correctly.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you talked to the person you bought it from to find out what they hit. You could take it to a fab or chassis shop would not think it would cost more than a couple hundred to fix.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dud ebay has frams from 150 to 500 bucs on there alot of work but only a few days worth and new used frame with no problems.:bigok:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

My $.02
You can take it to a Body shop but I bet they apply heat to the tubing so it will move easier while pulling and not tear the welds. The heat may weaken the rails even more than they are now. It may look good afterwards but no guarantee's it will hold up. Once straight I suggest bracing with more gussets. Give it a whirl and see how it stands up.

If you can find another frame that may be your better option. Then again if you buy a used frame online, how do you know it isn't in the same shape. Nobody parts out a Brute just to make a few bucks. Something has to be wrong with it to start with. New at ProCaliber= $685.00
Hey with a new frame you can always paint or powder coat it the color you like and you know it's straight.

Meaning - from a total stranger in ** Egypt.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

remove the wheel,an a arms , an place a frameing square across the top bars where the rear attach is located , it should be 90 degree from the top rails, if not take a torch with heating tip an heat the bar at the attach point , then pull it back in line, i used a turn buckle(local hardware store) hooked to the fitting an the oppsite bar, pull until it lines up with the square, an let it cool with the pressure on it, you should be good ,if not repeat, mine was the same way after i hit an 3ft wall at 45mph, this is what i did to correct it after release from hospital an another month of recovery, where are you located, maybe one of the members ar close to you ,an might jump in an llend a hand, another thing you can subistute a 2ft 4x4 an 10lb sledge hammer for the turnbuckle


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Owning a fab shop,your best option is to go to like bike bandit and get a new frame. You will cut off your vin and they will stamp the new one into the frame


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think KMKJr had the same problem a while back ....http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1847


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

if you need a frame I have a good one I will sell you reasonably.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Where are you located?

I have a frame. I bought a Brute with a blown motor and I'm parting out what I dont want.


----------



## BigKev (Feb 14, 2011)

From the picture you posted, that wouldn't be a difficult fix. The damage may be worse than what I see in the picture though. 
I fixed much worse for my customers. The most time consuming part would be removing everything so you could get in there to fix it.

Kev


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Can I ask how you didnt notice the tire was leaning when you went to buy this ? Just wondering is all , dont want to come off as being a jerk or anything . 

I would go with a new frame like mentioned, there is a guy on ebay that takes Brutes that have blown motors and so forth and strips them down and parts them out , most of the prices seem reasonable .


----------



## contractor09 (May 23, 2011)

foremud21 said:


> i bought this bike used recently and didnt notice the lean when i looked at it but after further inspection the front-right, upper-rear a arm bracket that connects to the frame is slightly beant geaving a major lean to the tire.
> 
> What kind of place would i have to go to that can fix this? and any ideas on how much it will run me? its not a major bend its very slight, but bring the a arm toward the diff just enough that the tire is at a horrible lean


Check with GOTMUDDY, he will work with you on a frame, he is also a great seller on ebay


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

Had the same problem in the same spot with mine after a trail "Whoops" I pulled the a-arm out and put a large pipe wrench around that whole bracket up from the bottom so the wrench was clamped around the bracket and twisted it back out until things looked straight(er)....not high tech but we're not dealing with a Ferrari here either, rides and drives just fine. I had to chain the quad down to the work bench it was on to keep from flipping it over when I twisted everything back into place.

Good luck


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

contractor09 said:


> Check with GOTMUDDY, he will work with you on a frame, he is also a great seller on ebay


thanks alot.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I would advise you to go through all your bushings, ball joints and wheel bearings before you go to extreme measures to doing work on the frame. Mine has done that at times and actually mine still does it. Well i need to stop buying 2 piece wheel bearings and buy a one piece bearing. Your a arm bushing makes it do that to. Just saying not trying to step on anyones toes... Hope you figure it out bro


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Where are you located? My good friend had the same issue after careening into a submerged stump. I want to say it cost him around $300 to fix. He dropped it off at a shop here in MS


----------



## TommyPak (Apr 15, 2011)

*this weekend*

Here's how i just fixed same problem. My tire was actually worse then yours. I heated a-arm mounts, chaind brute to tree and slowly cranked with a 4000 lb come-along to back of pickup. I used a tape measure, and you would never know it was bent.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well thought of TommyPak. Thats something i would do for sore. Im not taking it in to a shop unless its absolutely has to. I like your idea lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok: He** yeah Dude !! I have done that too ...But not on a quad , Lets just say my sister has a bad habit of hitting deer LOL


----------



## TommyPak (Apr 15, 2011)

Thx. Yeah, I was definately stopping traffic. Getting alot of "what the hell is this guy doing looks".


----------

